# sorrell's hitler



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

hello all,

i need help finding info on this dog, sorrel's hitler.

thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

eliezer said:


> hello all,
> 
> i need help finding info on this dog, sorrel's hitler.
> 
> thanks


I couldn't find anything on him ... The thing is your going to have trouble finding some of sorrell's dogs are thousands of dogs from that line ... I was looking for a couple myself sorrell's blue moon and one other that are in my dogs pedigree's ... I couldn't find anything but a pedigree without a picture ... You may be able to find the dog on pedigree.com but the owner of that dog would have had to register the dog online in order for anything to come up.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

There is a WIGGINS Hitler, bred down from Sorrell dogs.

Online Pedigrees :: :: WIGGIN'S HITLER :: [241177]


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

hey thanks,

i will continue looking until finally one day someone might have info on him lol.
i did see it on sorrells website before but the site is not up anymore.


----------

